# The FFI: A collection of a classic feeding/Wg Newsletter



## BTB (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

a Collection of the FFI, a classic Feeder Newsletter starting in *1989* is to be found in one of these links:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HVRQNB6Q
(collected as rar file)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q43OBGJJ
( Zip File collection)

It is a packed file of about 25 Megabyte collecting 7 pdf-files which contain 6 Issues of one the Magazines which started the Fanta-sizing.
These contain great stories, excellent Illustriations (Biggie and Will n. Dorff)

The publisher ( eternal thanks) posted these about some years in a now defunct yahoo group

My 300+ posts here hopefully confirm that this is not a spam-attack


----------



## fatlilboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you download them and send them another way? I have never had any luck with MEGAUPLOAD. It is just not user friendly at all.

Steve:blush::doh:


----------



## BTB (Jun 18, 2009)

Here
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag70dh9/n/ffi_feedee_feeder_newsletter_rar 

but please stop screaming

and a response related to the content would be nice


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, how old school can you get? I was getting kicked out of preschool when some of this stuff happened.

This is great. Thanks.


----------



## Observer (Jun 18, 2009)

- I cut both of the super font posts down. We really don't want huge letters in our threads. Its considered rude behavior not appropriate for a library.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 19, 2009)

Got all these issues in a box somewhere. A few of these tales (like "My Kind of Wife") have already found their way into the Dim library, though not all. This and _Belly Busters_ were just about the only places around in those days for amateur WG fantasies.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Jun 19, 2009)

I think a big thank you to BTB is in order...


*THANK YOU!!*


----------



## fatlilboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Observer said:


> - I cut both of the super font posts down. We really don't want huge letters in our threads. Its considered rude behavior not appropriate for a library.



Quite frankly, I'm shocked and appalled. Since when is utilizing the very tools of similar word processing programs considered "rude behavior"? I've actually received compliments for making things more legible and you dare to call it "screaming" or "rude?" Perhaps you have the visionary capacity of an eagle along with its brain size, but I can hardly say that making things easy to read could ever be construed as "rude behavior" Methinks you have chosen the wrong chosen name for this board, my friend. You are far from an observant "OBSERVER"......perhaps you should choose something more appropriate.....like GENIUS!


:doh:


----------



## Observer (Jun 20, 2009)

Actually it was BTB who called it "screaming," and he did so correctly. His "right" to do it is based on his length of experience on the Internet and moderator of numerous sites and Yahoo groups over the years which exceeds my own (and I've been at it quite awhile). 

Using larger fonts to improve readability is quite common - we use larger fonts in Library stories for that very reason. But there are etiquette rules on the Internet. Just as posting in all caps is considered shouting, use of exceptionally large fonts is considered screaming. IMHO use of either in the library is inappropriate and will be handled accordingly. My "right" to make such decisions is based on delegation from the Webmaster. 

Hopefully this answers your question. Oh, by the way, good form is that you should direct questions regarding Dimensions moderators to them via the PM system, not public posts. Thank you for your cooperation. 

(And yes I'm reducing your latest post's font size)


----------

